# Port 25 Blocking for Spam Email



## Roy Ng (Nov 24, 2005)

Dear all guys,

As our company receives huge amount of spam emails (almost 60% are unwanted email), we would like to try using the method of port blocking 25 in firewall setting, but after block 25 port, all staff cannot get email.

I would like to ask any method that blocking 25 port and at the same time it is normal to receive email. Please any expertise help solve!! 

Thank you very much.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since Port 25 is the outgoing mail port, you obviously can't totally block that and expect to send mail. I don't know why it would affect received mail, unless your ISP requires you to send before receive. Received mail is on port 113. Obviously you can't totally block that either if you expect to receive mail.

You need a SPAM blocking application to block SPAM, if it were as simple as blocking a port, SPAM would not be an issue. :smile:


----------



## tsSecure (Feb 5, 2006)

*Good AntiSpam*

I would try Symantec BrightMail AntiSpam:
http://www.symantec.com/Products/enterprise?c=prodinfo&refId=835

or

Symantec Mail Security 8200 Series:
http://www.symantec.com/Products/enterprise?c=prodinfo&refId=849

both will work good.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

I think they make a SpamAssasin plugin for Exchange.


----------

